# Be It Ever So Humble - -



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks to a heads up from one of the guys over on the Timex forum, In the last half hour I snagged this for my vintage collection










*Lewis's Watch ca. late 50's early 60's*

It's a Lewis's made by Timex for Lewis's Department Stores in Glasgow, Birmingham and Liverpool? Although now defunct, Lewis's were one of the major department stores players in the UK, and the Glasgow store was reputed to be the largest single store in Europe in it's heyday. :yes:

Seven floors and a complete block in the middle of Argyle Street in Glasgow. A remnant of the company may still exist in Liverpool, but it's *NOT* to be confused with the John Lewis group stores, that's a completely different company, just with a similar name. :lookaround:

The watch is a bog standard #22 movement made at Dundee, probably late 50's or early 60's and signed on the back with the V-Conic signature. Another wee piece of the Timex History book, and another sub/ contract brand in the collection. Sellers Piccie, and claims it as working intermittently - we'll see when it arrives - and for what it is I paid over the odds for what a similar model Timex would go for, but that's the way it is!

*A BIG thanks to Norm from the Timexicans for his help , Thank you again!* :cheers:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mel said:


> and for what it is I paid over the odds for what a similar model Timex would go for, but that's the way it is!


 :thumbsup:

I'll wager you didn't spend the kind of stupid amounts that Omega and Rolex buyers do.

The old department store brands are somewhat interesting, considering most of these stores are gone or have been bought out by off shore companies and changed. In Canada, the grail for watch collectoers is the Eaton's Solar. In the 30's and 40's they were made by Rolex.

Later,

William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Lewis's was a household name in this area.:wink1:

http://www.thepotteries.org/photos/Pete_late60s/8.htm

http://www.thepotteries.org/streets/hanley/stafford_st/5.htm

I remember going to "see Santa" in the old Lewis's in the late '50's, before it moved and got the weird sculpture stuck over the front door.

Nice find Mel, hang on to it.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Stan said:


> Lewis's was a household name in this area.:wink1:
> 
> http://www.thepotteries.org/photos/Pete_late60s/8.htm
> 
> ...


It was Leeds' biggest store too...

I also went to see Santa there.. it was really the only place where you did... right up until the late 70's.

Getting married stopped me.

Greg.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

In my young days in Glasgow, it was always said that Lewis's Santa was the *real* one, and the others in all the other stores just worked for him. :yes:

Thanks for the info guys, waiting for the door now - - - :to_become_senile: waiting - - it's just as exciting for a watch at a tenner as one at a hundred or more! :clapping:


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

gregory said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Lewis's was a household name in this area.:wink1:
> ...


Ahh Greg, now youâ€™re taking me back.

Iâ€™ll never forget the excitement of going into Leeds at Christmas to visit Lewisâ€™s third floor toy department - magic.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

A true beauty. I love the size of the crown. Cracker!


----------

